# New Photos



## Exotic-Mantis (Mar 23, 2006)

Here's some new photos.....


----------



## insektus (Mar 23, 2006)

wow, really nice pics pics. congratulations.

cheers,

Stephan


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey,

Thanks


----------



## insektus (Mar 23, 2006)

> wow, really nice pics. congratulations.cheers,
> 
> Stephan


----------



## leviatan (Mar 23, 2006)

Very nice pics. How species are on first and last pic?


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Mar 23, 2006)

Hello Leviatan,

Thats creobroter sp. and it is actually on of the most cryptic creobroter i ever had;-)

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 23, 2006)

Very Nice pics Eros, you have a damn good camera for sure!

Like the Sibylla Prestiosa, I have an ooth hatched out recently, the hatchling looked like spider!!


----------



## Exotic-Mantis (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for the kind compliments  Yeah, it's pretty hard getting pics pf the sybilla since they move so much! Yeah the hatchlings do look like daddy long legs spider, and they run really fast!

Thanks,

Eros


----------

